# LED's in a case



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I have a Coolermaster Elite 430 black and a Gigabyte 870A-UD3 Mobo, and I was wondering how to put LED's into it. Do I connect them to the mobo or the PSU?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Assuming you're talking about a kit, it would depend on the kit. Some may be usable on a mobo header but I would imagine most would have a 4 pin molex connector.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you buy a pre-made kit?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Sure. For example:

Computer Case Lights, PC Case Neons, Cool Computer Case Light Kits at TigerDirect.com


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you mean for interior lighting or the front panel indicator LED's?

These come prewired with 4-pin molex connectors, and are dirt cheap at most e-tailers.
Logisys Computer Inc.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Interior lighting. Do the pre-made kits plug into the mobo? The LED fan I have plugs strait into the PSU. That might be because its a fan...


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The NZXT I linked to use a 4 pin molex.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I will look into it!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You might want to also look into cold cathode lights; come in lengths 4 to 15 inches, also very inexpensive.

I generally use a few odd parts (1 led + 1 resistor + wire) and make my own lighting.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

gcavan said:


> You might want to also look into cold cathode lights; come in lengths 4 to 15 inches, also very inexpensive.
> 
> I generally use a few odd parts (1 led + 1 resistor + wire) and make my own lighting.


As above. I have a 6 channel fan controller. 2 of the channels run my cold cathodes. So I could turn em on/off or dimm


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Cathode lights? I am not very good with electronics


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You don't need to be. Kits come prewired.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have a 'Maplins' nearby, the have the CCFL kits, you don't even need a spare Molex-plug as they have the 'through-connector :wink:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hehe, I live where you live. Are there Maplins in UK?

No worries, I found one in Cheltenham  Do they do good deals?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

They're not bad prices and, if you get a well-stocked branch, an absolute Aladdin's-Cave of goodies :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmmmm, what would be best for my case? The cathode tube looks like it will need some installation whereas the LED's i can cable tie in.

What about something like this? Nexos Green LED Light Strip - 12x LEDs per Tube, 8x.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The only real bit of installation it needs is to clean a couple of bits of metal where you want the light-tube to fit, it comes with a couple of bits of sticky-backed velcro to fix the tube in place - A back-plane will also need removing for the on-off-switch to fit there.

I think the inverter-box also is also sticky-backed, I can't quite remember from when I fitted mine; otherwise a blob of 'Blu-Tack' does the trick.

Those Nexos-lights look rather cool, I might investigate different colours though, the green always looks a bit sickly to me :laugh:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like quite a simple install! I have my half-built computer right in front of me on my desk, so I can see inside though the window and see the Mobo  The green one doesn't look all that nice, although a red one might be quite interesting...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Red and blue go nice together, if you fancy having 2 lights :wink:

This is what the Maplin's blue light looks like, inside a PC (The light on the bottom of the case is a UV light, since removed as it didn't do much for effect, it's an old photo cos I've since upgraded the graphics-card and PSU (And the CPU but it's still using the old CPU's heatsink/fan :grin, along with tidying the cables a bit - The little blue box on the case-floor is the inverter for the lights.










This is with the cover on....


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

So the tube just fits onto the case? Where does it plug in?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The tube(s) plug into the inverter (it can power 2 lights) and the inverter plugs into a nearby Molex-plug - The Molex connector has a 'pass-through' connector, so if necessary, you can still power a HDD/CD/DVD.

There's a simple on/off switch on the wiring from the Molex to inverter, that's mounted on a back-plane so you can easily turn the light(s) on or off.

Before I replaces the 4 side-panel screws with thumb-screws, it took longer to open the PC than it did to fit the kit and 2nd tube - The fiddliest bit was trying to peel the backing-paper off the velco mounting-pads :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

:laugh:
This is my case:









Will the tube fit here?









You can see the uncompletedness of my build 
Anyone say cable management? :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe.... :laugh: The cable management comes after it's all working for a while :wink:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am not a big fan of Cable Management... They keep cancelling all of my favorite shows!

Ooudie, once you get her running, check out the cable management sticky... Some good pointers there!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

It wont be up and running until the middle of summer :laugh:
Will it fit though?

@GZ cant see where all the cables will go... exhaust fan cable wont reach the plug on the mobo, had to get a molex adapter for it, the intake fan only just reaches as well!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Can't tell ya Ooudie, I am at work and your linked photos are blocked by the County Proxy.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

K, WereBo might be able to tell me. I need something to be able to buy now!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't rush, my man... Take your time... You will run into nothing but headache if you rush... And it is all the more satisfying when everything turns out the way you want it and works the first time around with little to no issues.

Words of wisdom.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

What do you reckon are the odds of it not working first time? I bet it wont.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ooudestomp said:


> What do you reckon are the odds of it not working first time? I bet it wont.


I thought that too, all the time I was putting my lot together - I was dreading the point when the next step was to actually hit the power-button to fire it up - Seeing the monitor-indicator light up green and the BIOS version appear on-screen was the sweetest sight I've ever seen :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a good track record, honestly. I have had very few issues with builds. Only once have I had to RMA parts. I guess I have been lucky... But if you take your time, you take out the human factor... which can really make things messy.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very true words, although I've only built approx 6-8 PC's (1 for Mrs WereBo, 1 for me, the rest for various chums), Each and every one has powered up 1st time. Despite that, I still feel a lot of trepidation when I have to push that power-button.

Then again, if something/anything does go wrong when you have to 'press the button', there's lots of folks here to help out :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats a good job isnt it :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Just saw the pictures Ooudie! Looks like you did a decent job putting her together for the first time!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea :grin: I just can't wait to get the CPU and RAM, then i'm off! Still confused about the OS though...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You should use Windows 3.1 it is the Best OS EVER!!!!


j/k... I am assuming you don't have one yet?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, I have XP home installed on the HDD in the pic, I got it out of my of HP Pavillion :grin: But I don't know if it will just work strait up. Other than that, I am confused about the OEM and other versions of Windows 7


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Your XP will not work. There are going to be too many differences in hardware, plus you would have to get a new license.

OEM = Original Equipment Manufacture... When you have an OEM version of Windows, it must be shipped with a new computer and the licence is tied to that computer. Also, OEM Windows is not supported by MS, except for updates. It is supported by the OEM (HP, Dell, etc). Some people use "System Builder" versions which are essentially OEM versions made for small system builders to sell with their builds. If you decide to save money by going "System Builder" you will be your own Tech Support for your copy of Windows.

Retail has a different license. It can be transferred from one computer to another and it comes with full support from MS.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> You should use Windows 3.1


DOS with pictures!!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

So, which one is the better buy? The system builders one is a lot cheaper, but I don't know what the disadvantages are. Some people say that your supposed to sell the computer once you have built it, but how would Microsoft know?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is what is called a "Legal Grey Area". 

As I cannot advise you in legal matters, I urge you to read the EULA for the System Builder OEM Windows 7.

http://oem.microsoft.com/public/sblicense/2008_sb_licenses/fy08_sb_license_english.pdf


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've used "System Builders" on several machines without issue. Do remember though, if your MoBo or CPU dies, you "might" be forced to buy another license (MS is odd about component swaps sometimes). Other than that? I've never had them laugh at me and tell me "Sorry, you have OEM!" the couple of times I've had issues.

One thing about CCFL, they tend to be REAL irregular as far as service life. Some will last as long as the machine, some will die in a few months. And they are kinda ugly in the case if you have to mount them where they are visible.

The LED strands like the NZXT are flexible and will last almost forever, but they don't put out the nice "glowy" area light a CCFL does. They also look fine if viewable.

There's a 3rd option in SMD (surface mount diode) strips. Basically a flat LED strip (about 1mm tall). They put out a nice "area" glow like a CCFL, will last just about forever, but cost 2-3x more than CCFL. They also don't require an inverter like a CCFL. These come in 6"-1' strips about 1cm wide. Only hitch is? You gotta hook up your own Molex plug and probably some extra wire (which is easy, just ask here if you need help. Or PM me). Also, they are backed with 3m adhesive tape. Just peel and stick.

Ribbon LED Strips - good and basic

Waterproof Ribbon LED Strips - I like these a bit better, the coating diffuses the light (almost like a lens).


----------

